# [OT] .com,.net und eu Domänen vom 1&1 umziehen?

## cast0r

Hallo,

Ich bin seit einigen Jahren Kunde bei 1&1 Deutschland wo ich .net, .com und .eu Domänen registriert habe, welche  großteils nur zum email Zwecken benutzt werden.

Momentan spiele ich mit Gedanken die Webseiten und Email-Konten auf eigenen Server umzuziehen. 

Was ich aber nicht weiß ist wie es mit den Domänen funktioniert?

Genauer gesagt an welche Institution und in welche Höhe werde ich Gebühren für .com , .net und .eu Domänen bezahlen müssen?

Kann mir jemand hier bitte sagen wie das genau funktioniert?

Was ich erreichen möchte ist das Vertrag mit 1&1 zu kündigen aber die Domänen weiterhin behalten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Castor

----------

## Necoro

Du brauchst für alle Domains einen Registrar. Und in der Regel kümmert der sich darum, die umzuziehen.

Für .eu-Domains kannst du dir auch mal die FAQs der EURid anschauen: http://www.eurid.eu/en/faq#TT

Behalte aber im Hinterkopf, dass du deine Domains bei einem komplett anderen Anbieter als den dahinterliegenden Server laufen lassen kannst. Das sind komplett getrennte Bereiche.

----------

## py-ro

Bei einem Umzug der Domains zu einem neuen Registrar/Provider wirst du dort die Gebühr für die Domains erneut bezahlen müssen und beim alten die Restlaufzeit quasi verlieren, also nicht erstattet bekommen.

Py

----------

## cast0r

Danke.

So wie ich sehe .de Domänen werden von Denic verkauft. .pl von NASK.. usw. Aber was ich nicht weiß ist wer die .com und .net Domänen verkauft/registriert?

Mir geht’s darum das ich beim keinen Provider ein Vertrag unterschreiben möchte. Ich will direkt bei der Quelle die gebühren für die Domänen bezahlen.

Geht das als privat Person überhaupt?

----------

## Necoro

 *cast0r wrote:*   

> Geht das als privat Person überhaupt?

 

Nein (edit: Bei der Denic gehts wohl doch http://direct.denic.de/ ... also wohl bei jeder Registry extra schauen)

Für .com und .net ist VeriSign zuständig (wie dir auch der zuständige englische Wikipedia-Artikel enthüllt hätte)

/edit:

Eine Domain bei Denic selber kostet 116 EUR pro Jahr ... bei einem normalen Provider 6-10 EUR ... also überleg dir das mal, ob du das wirklich willst ^^

/edit2: Warum willst du das denn nicht über einen beliebigen Registrar laufen lassen?

----------

## py-ro

Ich kann nur davon abraten selber Mitglied bei den Registries zu werden. Es kostet eine Heidenkohle und bringt heute keinerlei Vorteile mehr.

Py

----------

## cast0r

ich  Danke euch!

So wie ich es sehe ist es wirklich viel besser über einen Registrar die Domänen laufen zu lassen. 

mfg

Castor

----------

## cryptosteve

Nicht nur besser, sondern auch günstiger. Vom Vorteil, alles unter "einem Dach" zu haben, mal ganz abgesehen.

----------

